# Machinery handbook a worthwhile reference for exam



## Surfer357 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm trying to get an idea of which books I want to actually haul to the exam. I don't own a copy of this handbook yet but I'm wondering if it would be worthy of a spot on the list of books I bring to the exam. Planning to do MD depth


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 3, 2011)

Surfer357 said:


> I'm trying to get an idea of which books I want to actually haul to the exam. I don't own a copy of this handbook yet but I'm wondering if it would be worthy of a spot on the list of books I bring to the exam. Planning to do MD depth


I'd go with Shigley's if you have that. I didnt bring Machinery because I felt Shigley's book was better laid out for what you need on the PE. Also a lot of the practice tests will reference Shigley's anyway so stick with that.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 3, 2011)

If you don't have the book already and you're not familiar with it, it probably is not a good investment.


----------



## tmacier (Sep 5, 2011)

Merrimac said:


> If you don't have the book already and you're not familiar with it, it probably is not a good investment.


I agree with the above - you really need to have these referances used so much the binders are falling apart.

You should be studying with exactly what you plan to bring - and do problems over over over again!

Tab your referances and get them to the point were you are able to find the info that you need in seconds.

Good luck.

Tim


----------



## Surfer357 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll stick with Shigley's as I already have that one tabbed like crazy and have been using that in my preparation for the last couple of months. Plus I'll happily not spend another 100 bucks on study material.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 6, 2011)

I borrowed a copy from a friend for a hail mary question. Lucky for me, it came in useful for a hail mary type question. That's one wrong answer avoided.


----------



## Coastal Engineer (Sep 8, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> Surfer357 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to get an idea of which books I want to actually haul to the exam. I don't own a copy of this handbook yet but I'm wondering if it would be worthy of a spot on the list of books I bring to the exam. Planning to do MD depth
> ...



Agree with the Shigley's recommendation. I didn't take the Machinery Handbook (I had it at work) and didn't feel that I needed it this past spring when I took the test.


----------



## Clydeman (Sep 13, 2011)

I borrowed one. Also I ended up buying Mark's for the test. I found Mark's to be more useful than MH.


----------



## Shaggy (Sep 13, 2011)

Basically agree with all the above. If you aren't familiar with it... it won't really help. Though my recollection is that Machinery Handbook has better data than Shigley on fatigue life under variable loading. Are you taking the Machine Design depth?


----------



## Surfer357 (Sep 29, 2011)

yep planning on MD depth


----------



## Relvinim (Sep 29, 2011)

I went into the exam with just my MERM, Shigleys and the Practice exams (Lindberg, SMS, NCEES 2008). I may have used Shigley once or twice but the MERM was all I really needed. If you prepared and took all your sample exams I think you will get a feel of what is needed. What was more important to me was being totally familiar with your reference material. I knew exactly where to look for any given type of problem. I guess that's what happens when you spend a year reading the MERM. Good luck!


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 3, 2012)

Surfer,

What books did you end up taking to the exam? I'm taking the MD depth this April. I have MERM, Shigley, MERM quick reference guide and the conversions book. I'm debating on whether to get the Machinery Handbook and/or Marks.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## aneesu786 (Jan 3, 2012)

Take everything!

You probably don't need it as much as MERM, but there might be one question that would be solved with a book you might not use frequently.

Take Roark's equation book also.

No harm in bringing a suitcase of books, and end up only using 3 books. However, I would flip through all the books you are taking just to know where things are.


----------

